# Manic Panic Red Hair Dye



## Peach1611 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so I want to dye my hair like a neon red color, and I was suggested Manic Panic semi-permanent hair color. But does it wash/fade out quickly?


----------



## Babylard (Jan 18, 2012)

Honestly, any red dye temp, semi-perm to perm will fade and lose its vibrancy very quickly. shampoo every other day and use products made for colored hair so it doesn't bleed as much. don't stand under the shower the entire time to reduce bleeding. :<


----------



## Peach1611 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions for a hair dye than? My hair is a dark auburn so I was thinking I'd need to use a level 3 or 4 with the hair dye.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 18, 2012)

red is the hardest color to keep, it looks great for about a week and then slowly washes away  i got my stylist to take me from a level 3 & 9 (i had ombre hair) to bright red, it looked so, so bad ass...but again, it washed away really quickly. if you do go red i would suggest buying matrix sulfate free shampoo & chi organics red conditioner - that helped my hair stay fairly red for a little bit longer.

  	 I've used manic panic before, it's actually pretty good but I would get it done professionally...i only used it on my ends (when i had ombre hair i would turn it blue  )


----------



## commandolando (Jan 18, 2012)

OH! and make sure you wash your hair in COLD water, warm/hot water makes the color run


----------



## Babylard (Jan 19, 2012)

well, you could always buy lots of manic panic and "refresh" your hair color often. Im gonna try that when I go red after dying it with permanent red. Red hair + red lipstick is so badass <3


----------



## Peach1611 (Jan 19, 2012)

Agreed! xD and thanks about the cold water info. Last time I colored my hair brown streaks were left in where it hot washed out. Any suggestions On hair color brands?


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 19, 2012)

I would not suggest doing it yourself.

  	For a bright red color like that, no matter the brand, they will all wash out. They are usually vegetable based dyes, and more so "stain" the hair. Because of the porousness of bleached hair, and the fact that, no matter the dye, red fades like a bit, and the fact that its an unnatural color, it will fade, and unfortunately, that's life. My best suggestion would be to get it done at a salon, with a perm. color (that more often than not, only stylists have access to, and to be honest, i would only trust them to use) and then touch up, at your leisure at home with manic panic.

  	At home, do wash with cold water, with a sulfate free shampoo (and free of sulfate derivatives), and do a color restore mask. you can even buy a conditioning mask and mix in some manic panic! Works great!!

  	good luck.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 20, 2012)

Lots of great tips here. 

  	*sigh*I _love_ red hair. It's my favourite colour to dye my hair... the brighter the better. And my fiance loves it even more! But it is the HARDEST colour to maintain. Period. Even following all the advice here, it will still fade. But if you're willing to touch it up often, then it's totally awesome!

  	EDIT: Just wanted to add - if you're doing it at home, be CAREFUL! It might not last in your hair, but it sure likes to permanently stain _everything_ else it touches!


----------



## Peach1611 (Jan 20, 2012)

I thank you all for the advice  i am fairly new to dying my hair but i have picked up quiet a bit of knowledge here! I do have a question, would level 3-4 developer help with brightening up the out come of a hair dye? Because i have not heard one good thing about bleaching hair so i dont want to fiddle around with it. :/


----------



## khmershortay (Jan 20, 2012)

what color is your natural hair color? and do you currently have color in your hair now?


----------



## Peach1611 (Jan 20, 2012)

My natural color is a medium brown, and yes its currently like a washed out orangey-red Brown color.


----------

